# Moin zusammen



## Rammsteinfan (2 Aug. 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Mein Name ist Rammsteinfan und ich bin hier auf euer Board gestoßen. Vielleicht kennen mich ja schon welche von anderen Boards. Ich hoffe dass ich hier viel zum Boardleben beitragen.

Gruß Rammsteinfan


----------



## AMUN (2 Aug. 2007)

Hallo Rammsteinfan,

ich habe den Usernamen auf mehreren Foren gelesen aber die haben eher etwas mit PC’s oder Sport zu tun… falls du das bist 

Aber das ist ja auch egal… ich heiße dich willkommen in unserer kleinen Gemeinde und wünsche dir hier viel spaß

Grüße nach Nordrhein-Westfalen (hoffe es stimmt) 

Amun


----------



## rise (2 Aug. 2007)

Hi Rammstinfan 

Ja ich kenne dich vom GHS und GC...wünsche dir viel Spass hier auf dem Board und hoffe das du hier genauso postest wie auf andern Boards


----------



## Rammsteinfan (2 Aug. 2007)

@ AMUN, danke dir für die Grüße, ich sende mal Grüße zurück in den Norden.

@ rise, danke für die Begrüßung


----------



## Muli (2 Aug. 2007)

Und von mir gibt es auch nochmal einen schriftlichen Handschlag.

Das Begrüßungsgeld wurde leider kurzfristig abgeschafft, aber wir wünschen dir hier dennoch viel Spaß an Board.

Lieben Gruß, Muli


----------



## mark lutz (3 Aug. 2007)

hallo rammsteinfan ich kenne dich auch vom ci und möchte dich hier herzlich willkommen heissen viel spass


----------

